# Parctice at Hiester's H.O. Raceway



## Tom Hiester (Mar 27, 2012)

There will be a test & tune session on Thursday nite July 19th,2012 from 7 to 9 PM. Track will be open for practice & also it will give our racers a chance to get the new rear set up on their sprint cars. We have all the rear rims & silicone tire here to get your sprint cars ready for the upcoming season.:wave:


----------

